# A few of my Chinchilla's



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I got these a few weeks ago from Dom & Fae, I went with 2 sick mice to go to Mousey heaven and came back home with 2 Beautiful chin does much to my husbands disgust :lol: (this happened to be Christmas eve). You see I'm supposed to be cutting back, but thats on bucks not does  anyway he is fine with it now and anyway he was the one who said he wanted some chins in the first place because they are so pretty, so he did get what he wanted, didnt he :lol:


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

awww, they so cute. I loved them when i went to dom and Faes but couldn't have all the mice i loved or would've come back with around 20 :-s


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

:lol: :lol: Yep you have to stop somewhere, it soooo annoying :roll:


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

tell me about it. wish i had space and money for more :mrgreen:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Such lovely Chins :shock:

Oh how I would love a chin mouse, there just no breeders of them around me


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

very pretty mice..........


----------

